# Quilt (picture)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Well after all those quilts I made my family for Christmas I guess you can say I took a little break, I have been working with my embroidery machine I got in Jan. I have really been enjoying that, but I saw this material and had to get it, it looks like those bandanna handkercheifs, it is the first one that I tied, I really enjoyed doing that.








bopeep


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that jigsaw puzzle aspect of it. The opticals appeal to me a lot in quilts..

You did really nicely.

Angie


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I really like those colors.
You did a great job.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love tesselations. The colors worked out real nice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's a great pattern, I like the way it looks a lot!


----------



## MTgirl (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice... cool pattern and color selections!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Ladies,
I really did enjoy making this one, DH said it looks like a crossword puzzle. Right now it is making it's home on the back of my couch.
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I like the pattern and the colors really make it pop! Nice!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Very nice quilt!


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I love your colors. The affect is almost like a snail trail.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I love the pattern and the colors. How big is it? ~Feather


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Feather, Thanks, the quilt measures 56x42, the pattern is four patch, I made my blocks 12 1/2 x12 1/2.
This is a link to the site it came from.
http://www.sewquilty.com/History/9904.html
bopeep


----------

